# [V] Xbox 360, Rock Band Controller + Spiel



## Enisra (18. Oktober 2010)

leider ein kompletter Fehlkauf für mich, aber technisch alles top in Ordnung

- eine Xbox 360 + Funkkontroller + 20 GB HDD
- Ein Rock Band Paket mit Drumset, Mikro, Gitarre und Rock Band 1

Alleine je 120€, zusammen 220€ VHB Versand ist Inklusive
Selbstabholer bekommen 10% Rabatt


----------

